# Kindergarten in Paphos Area



## KatCaw (Aug 10, 2012)

Please could anyone recommend a reputable kindergarten for my son who will be 4 years old, in the Paphos area. We have not decided where we will live in Paphos, it will all depend on where the best kindergarten is. Any information will be welcome.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Kat,
Welcome to the forum.

I assume that you are moving here because you or your husband have a very well paid job to come or you have a successful web based business?

If you are coming without jobs or a good income from some source I would recommend that you think very seriously before making the move.

As for nurseries there are loads of them in the Paphos area.

Veronica


----------



## KatCaw (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you for your advice. Is there anybody who can speak from experience about where the most reputable kindergartens are? I would like to know about Greek/English kindergartens.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

KatCaw said:


> Please could anyone recommend a reputable kindergarten for my son who will be 4 years old, in the Paphos area. We have not decided where we will live in Paphos, it will all depend on where the best kindergarten is. Any information will be welcome.


Hi Kat

My daughter attended Tlc Peyia which is in Paphos Coral Bay/Peyia area, highly recommended owned by English Headmasters Chris & Gill Watts and starts from age 3 years to 16 years. They have just merged with another School and will be relocating to the Agio George area just down the Road from Coral Bay about 2 min. We have since come back to the UK but Mia had a very good education while she was there. Hope this helps and good luck
Cherie x


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry forgot to say they have a website www.tlcpeyia


----------



## KatCaw (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Cherie,

Thank you for your reply, I really appreciate it, I will check the website out now x


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I highly recommend the Montessori school in Paphos close to Debenhams area run by a lovely lady named Rosa. Also the Kindergarten at the International School of Paphos. Two of the best in my opinion and good location. Most activities for young ones will be in or around Paphos town and Kato Paphos.


----------



## KatCaw (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you for your post, all very much appreciated x


----------

